
Microsoft is testing a new mosquito trap to fight Zika - nmc
http://money.cnn.com/2016/06/21/technology/microsoft-mosquito-zika/index.html
======
MollyR
Just wondering, why microsoft is spending resources on this, rather than its
flagship products. It feels like a pr move.

